# Finally - my 75lbs certificate



## cazscot (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally received my 75lbs certificate from Weightwatchers...  It has only taken them 6 weeks to send it out...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2010)

Yey, congratulations


----------



## Annimay (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant Caz, You're one remarkable woman!!


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 1, 2010)

_CONGRATULATIONS CAZ!
WHAT AN ACHIEVEMENT!_


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Brilliant!  Well done!


----------



## shirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Excellent Caz, way to go!

lv shirl


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

Brillaint Caz a massive well done.x


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2010)

Again you are such a star x


----------



## traceycat (Oct 2, 2010)

congratulations carol, that is a great achievment, you must be so proud


----------



## dorsetlad (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done Caz.  How much more to go?

Brian


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done, that lady! 

Andy


----------



## cazscot (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Everybody xxx



dorsetlad said:


> Well done Caz.  How much more to go?
> 
> Brian



Brian, My healthy BMI, say 23, is 9st 4lbs which would be an 11st loss for me!  So I would have another five and a half stone to loose.  I really dont see myself getting that thin (I am now the size I was at seconary school  ).  I am gonna discuss it with my doc and nurse soon and set myself a goal...  I was thinking I might stop at 12st but will see how I get on.


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 2, 2010)

That's brill caz well done!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 2, 2010)

cazscot said:


> I was thinking I might stop at 12st but will see how I get on.



I've been wondering about that for me too. But have decided that when I reach my target, I'll decide how much further to take it depending on how I look and feel.

I don't necessarily trust BMI as an indicator of my final weight requirement.

Andy


----------



## MargB (Oct 6, 2010)

Well done - nice to get certificates as well.


----------

